# unusual period



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

okay, i know this isnt totally IBS ish but im worried!i take the pill, marvelon, and i take it in 3 month cyles so i just have a period after every three packs, ive been doing this for a fair amount of time so this isnt new for me and i know a normal me, but this time i started getting period pain yesterday about 12pm, there was no proper blood but i could tell on the toilet paper there was a very and i mean very slight tinge of pink to the paper and a couple of tiny 'fleshy'bits (ive had that before i dont know what it is) but that was it, i think i have that painful period thing anyway because i had bad pains, causing D, but not terrible D, bad cramps, i had back ache the day before but last night and today ive been feeling incredible nausea, and my god my stomach is the size of a baloon (well im exagerating with the baloon but its really feels bloated) and like a constant pressure on my whole stomach. (is it worth mentioning the day before - friday - i had this bad pain about 2 inches above my belly button every time i bent forward?) now today i went to the loo and i have some bleeding when i wipe, like browny red, quite sticky/gunky looking - i will see how things develop but this period has been so weird. now i cant say i havent been stressed, i have been, big time, but im worried because ive been told i could have a cervical errosion (my mum and sister have both had that and then they had tests for cancer and my mum had cells that didnt need treated but my sister has been treated twice now) but im also worried i might be pregnant, ive taken a couple of things of antibiotics since my last period and well i could well have had say on the 6th of the 7 days of supposedly using other precautions. so whats going on? can anyone help?


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Might just be general spotting. I'm also on a similar BC pill schedule, but I was on a lower dose estrogen pill than I should have been on so sometimes my body would start bleeding. The only thing that I could do to stop it was to stop the pills, have a period, then start again. I too get that dark red almost brown color blood, from what I've read it's just older blood that's taken awhile to get out. You can always buy one of those home pregnancy tests if you're afraid you might be pregnant. I wouldn't worry too much right now, but if you feel more comfortable, call your doctor's office.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

If the period seems really different, it could be that you got pregnant and are miscarrying. If that's the case, a home pregnancy test might or might not show positive, depending on how far along you were and how long ago the miscarriage process started.There's also a chance you could be pregnant. I had cramping and brown and pink and red spotting early on in my pregnancy. I hope I'm not scaring you too much with all this. I'd definitely call your ob/gyn if you haven't already and see what they say. It could be that thsi is just a weird period, but if there's a chance it's something else you should really get it checked out.


----------



## 18245 (Mar 4, 2007)

New to this group. But, what you are describing are classic symptoms of Asherman's syndrome. If you've ever had uterine trauma such as a surgical procedure, you might want to ask your ob/gyn to do a hysterosonogram (HSG) to see if you're uterus has been obstructed by scar tissue that might be keeping you from bleeding properly. This condition is often misdiagnosed because it is somewhat rare. Good luck finding a diagnosis.


----------



## Reta (Mar 10, 2007)

The little fleshy things are small blood clots.I went through the heavy bleeding 2 years ago. I was stuck at home in the bed for 3 days every month. I feltlike I was in slow motion for those days. I had a HTA (Heated thermal ablation). It really made a difference in my life. It stopped the bleeding for four months. When it did return, it was significantly less in volume. I am as exhausted as I was before. They won't do an ablation if you still want more children. I am perimenopausal. I bleed every other month, but still have the hormonal cycles in between. I am look forward to the end.


----------

